

Chromium - Google's Chrome source code - nickb
http://code.google.com/chromium/

======
bdotdub
_You can find the application at [Debug/Release]/TestShell, depending on the
selected configuration. Currently, the prerequisites don't fully build so you
won't find an executable._

:( what a tease

------
MaysonL
Too fast!

